# [App][Root] ProtectMyPrivacy (PMP)



## SynergyLabsCMU (May 17, 2015)

ProtectMyPrivacy(PMP) helps you to manage your privacy and control usages of private data by applications installed on your Android device! (Download at: https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...abs.pmpandroid)

*Features*
√ Get notifications and flags whenever an application that you're currently using accesses data on your device (e.g. Location, Phone Identifiers, Call logs, Contacts, Calendar, Messages, Notifications etc.)
√ Choose how you want the app to access your privacy data. (Options: Allow, Deny, Fake, Ask)
√ Easily access privacy controls from within PMP on an attractive listview display
√ Scroll between your list of 'Protected', 'System' as well as 'Unprotected' Apps to see what data accesses the apps that you've installed are currently accessing
√ Attractive icons and views that quickly orientate you what types of data your application is accessing
√ Real-time interactive warning mechanism that notifies you whenever an app requires the use of privacy data

PMP runs only on rooted devices running Android 4.1 and above, and requires Cydia Substrate as well as SELinuxModeChanger to function properly.

*Installation Instructions:*
1. Requires a rooted Android device (Please refer to http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/1184/how-do-i-root-my-android-device)

Check that you have root access on your device. Download a root checker: e.g. (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joeykrim.rootcheck&hl=en) to check.

2. Download and install the .apk SELinuxModeChanger from the link: (http://bit.ly/1JKNbRK). (SELinuxModeChanger is no longer available from Google Play as of May 15') Change the mode of your device to "Permissive". 
3. Download Cydia Substrate (https://goo.gl/Q4khs9). Link the Substrate Files by clicking on the "Link Substrate Files" button, followed by the "Restart System (Soft)" button to restart your device.
4. Install the PMP application. Navigate into the PMP application, and you should see your installed apps in the list.
5. Note: (The following steps might be necessary if you still do not get PMP running) PMP should be installed only after performing steps (2) and (3). If not, you might to uninstall and install PMP again, followed by a phone reboot by pressing the "Restart System(Soft)" in Cydia Substrate.

































*Developer:*

SynergyLabs @ CMU (Carnegie Mellon University)


----------

